# Craftworld Altansar



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Thought Id share my Eldar with you all. This is Maugan Ras own Craftworld of Altansar that he pretty much singlehandedly jumped in the Eye of Terror and rescued. Ill post more as I go along...

Sorry they're a bit bright, i'll work on my lighting and edit them later..

Maugan Ra, the Craftworld Benefactor









Autarch conversion from the one you get in the box. Fusion gun, Warp Pack, Scorpion Chainsword...

















Dark Reapers (love the new models)









Test scheme and final scheme for my Dire Avengers...









And a smattering of Guardians and the Warlock to show thier scheme


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Whoa that pinky purple looks superb on Eldar. A colour that basically signifies their mortal enemy, go figure.

Very nice work.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looks very nice. lovee the autarch.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not a fan of the colour scheme at all but that is simply because I hate pink 

Very well painted however, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Dire Avenger scheme is terrific.

The blue goes really well with the pink. Nice work.


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

I love the paint scheme. Its great! Fit the whole space fairy thing  

The dire avenger is my favorite.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

If you want to get into specifics, it's not really Altansar's colour scheme, but the hell with it, it's well executed. 

Maugan Ra is still one of my favorite models ever.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Antioch said:


> If you want to get into specifics, it's not really Altansar's colour scheme, but the hell with it, it's well executed.


really? it is according to the codex and all "official" pics ive seen.

The brightness makes it look a bit more pink than it actually is anyway, its actually more of a darker fushia, a combo of warlock purple and some red wash. It actually almost matches the codex scheme to a tee. Thanks everyone for the nice comments, that color is a pain to paint, glad ive only got a few guardians in the list and mostly aspects


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Love them all!

The Autarch is the best IMO--you did the eyes very well!


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Altansar's colour scheme is plain Red Gore and Chaos Black. 

Then again, don't trust me with colours.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Really like the Autarch, looks much better than the warp gen one gw sells. Also like the Reaper exarch aswell.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, there was a big discussion on either Eldaronline (40konline) or Warseer talking about the scheme in the book. They list it as Red Gore/Chaos Black, but the color used in the pic is definatley not Red Gore. We came to the conclusion that they used Red Gore as the base color, but highlighted up with Warlock Purple because if you look at the book it definatley has a pink/purple hue to it. So, I did mine similar. The ink I used is almost a Red Gore color and then i highlighted up from that.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks excellent to me. I'd have tried to keep the red a bit darker, using a warlock purple shade as only the final extreme edge highlight-- all the same though, they look good. I particularly like the Dire Avenger. Looks like you use Reaper or Vallejo-- I can't say I've seen GW paints blend together that well on finely detailed models like Eldar.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

definatley a Vallejo fan, thanks 

Though the bone colors i use are the Reaper Bone Triad, don't think i've found smoother blending paints than the triads so far, very well done paints.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love the pink. It rocks.


----------

